# MECA Sunday Feb 15th Lebanon TN BBQ @my place?



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone going? Rather than send out a bunch of PM's, figured I'd go this route. Anyone coming up Saturday and want to BBQ at my house? Have tons of parking space and a grill. Also the weather should be just under 60 on Sunday, gorgeous for a BBQ. Let me know
Jared


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Isn't FreezeFest on Sunday in Lebanon?


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Yessir that would be the show my invitation is for


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Mmm good BBQ was had tonight...oddly enough the scenery wasn't my house and I didn't cook it...thanks Jason and Jason's wife..hmmm dinner for slave driving and knocking out a big ol truck... I thinks I'm gonna go to the show tomorrow by my lonesome hopefully win something than go finish the truck up..bikin' your missing out on so good ol' boy time! Haha


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. sorry I missed out. Had I known you guys were going to be boogying today, I might have came on up. but, I need to save my $$$. 

See you in a couple weeks though, right?


----------

